# Closet systems



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

There are a few threads on this, here's a recent one:
High quality closet shelving systems


----------



## z_rider (Aug 14, 2020)

I had the same question and the conclusion I came to was that the nicer closet systems at HD and Lowe's and even Wayfair.com were of very good quality and in many ways surpass the closets vendors like Closet World quote.

You may not see these systems in the store but they have a lot of variety online and they'll ship to your house or the store of you choosing usually for free if the order is of a certain amount.

Spend some time planning the design and counting shelves, hanger bars, number of drawers and towers etc. so you can get everything you'll need in one order. The big hardware stores are excellent about returning parts so if in doubt buy a bit extra to make your life easier and be able to complete the project quicker.

During the install I used a couple of drills keeping a very fine bit in one and a #2 Phillips bit in the other to drive screws. The small bit was used for pre-drilling almost every hole and centering them as well as possible. Considering each shelf has 16 screws, correct placement can make or break the final results. I also used my own screw-in drywall anchors, and some heavy duty breakoff toggle bolts to hang the towers where I wanted when studs weren't available.

I'm very happy with the end result so I'd recommend giving it a shot. Good luck with your build!


----------

